# 1962 Impala ''Gangster Mentality''



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

So here is my build a 1962 impala.i got it about a year ago its all og paint ,int, eng even came with the og Ca black plates. i am going to do as much of the work as i can my self body work and paint. 
Here it is when i first drove it home


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice welcome to the 6deuce builders club.....what's in store for it


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Iam starting with the body work .not decided wether to go og or lift it i will post pic tommorow of the work so far


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wow good start... ride looks good


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

og power windows :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 16 2010, 06:49 AM~17210311
> *og power windows :cheesy:
> *


That's the first thing i noticed ! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 05:52 AM~17210320
> *That's the first thing i noticed !  :cheesy:
> *


yes it has power brakes and steering too


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are some more pictures before i started to take it apart








283


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

damm spelled chevrolet wrong


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 05:38 AM~17210254
> *wow  good  start...  ride  looks  good
> *


thanks


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 15 2010, 10:19 PM~17208735
> *So here is my build a 1962 impala.i got it about a year ago its all og paint ,int, eng even came with the og Ca black plates. i am going to do as much of the work as i can my self body work and paint.
> Here it is when i first drove it home
> 
> ...


Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 16 2010, 05:31 PM~17216095
> *Nice!! :thumbsup:
> *


X62


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Once you build it don't let it go. I made that mistake and REGRET it every day.
(cant find the other pics right now)


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Apr 16 2010, 09:58 PM~17217788
> *Once you build it don't let it go.  I made that mistake and REGRET it every day.
> (cant find the other pics right now)
> 
> ...


i know what you are talking about i built a 64 convertible about 15 years ago it was clean i sold it for ten thousand it went to japan. i am going to look for pics and scan and post them


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 08:40 PM~17217136
> *X62
> *


thanks and good luck with that 64


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

dame power windows :wow:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pacman_@Apr 16 2010, 11:07 PM~17218358
> *dame power windows  :wow:
> *


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here are some pictures of the trunk


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

solid starting point homie gunna be a sick duece :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THATS DUECE IS REALLY STRAIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 19 2010, 03:26 PM~17239229
> *solid starting point homie gunna be a sick duece :biggrin:
> *


thanks carnal i only hope it comes out almost as nice as your convertable :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 19 2010, 03:36 PM~17239309
> *THATS DUECE IS REALLY STRAIGHT :biggrin:
> *


i wish just wait and see


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here are some pics of the under cariage



































so far no rust


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: clean ass duece!!! man i cant wait to start mine....


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Apr 19 2010, 06:48 PM~17241347
> *:thumbsup: clean ass duece!!! man i cant wait to start mine....
> *


nice solid duece homie


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 19 2010, 07:57 PM~17241963
> *nice solid duece homie
> *


thanks guys starting to tear it down soon


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

T T T


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

found a little rust


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here are some pictures of when i started to take the car apart


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

How do you like your brakes with a power booster and single master cylinder??... I'm going to up grade in one of two ways;

- Dual master cylinder only
or
- Power Brake Booster + Dual Master Cylinder


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2010, 08:11 PM~17264760
> *How do you like your brakes with a power booster and single master cylinder??... I'm going to up grade in one of two ways;
> 
> - Dual master cylinder only
> ...


they were pretty good compared to the none power ones but the dual master with power are the safest and best


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 16 2010, 04:34 PM~17215226
> *damm spelled chevrolet wrong
> *


i just noticed it, i say you get an xtra r put in on the car :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 22 2010, 01:44 AM~17267924
> *i just noticed it, i say you get an xtra r put in on the car  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

pics of the floors


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

damn that car is solid! good builder wish they came like that around here


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Apr 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17285869
> *damn that car is solid! good builder wish they came like that around here
> *


thanks solid so far wait and see what i ran into


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here are some more pictures of the tear down


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

nice start :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 26 2010, 06:50 AM~17303659
> *nice start :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks


----------



## mr sal62 (Dec 14, 2009)

62 T T T


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats a nice ride bro just keep posting pictures as u go. :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

great project! i love them 62's!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

well here is what i found when i took the drip rail mouldings off 
damm rust


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here are more pics of the rusted area


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here are some pics of the repair it took me some time to find a section of roof along with the roof support


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

more pics of roof repair


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 28 2010, 10:05 PM~17336564
> *here are some pics of the repair  it took me some time to find a section of roof along with the roof support
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 29 2010, 11:42 PM~17348290
> *more pics of roof repair
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 30 2010, 09:37 AM~17351019
> *Nice work
> *


thanks


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edward61_@Apr 30 2010, 03:15 PM~17353556
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks soon i will post pics of the roof section


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Keep it up looking good :biggrin: :biggrin: in the same boat as you right know on my 63.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@May 1 2010, 04:10 PM~17360990
> *Keep it up looking good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  in the same boat as you right know on my 63.
> *


yea thanks your 63 is looking good too


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

more pics of the roof repair. i welded the replacement roof section in


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

more pics


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Lil Grindin Lil Putty Lil Prime be good as new


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@May 3 2010, 08:00 PM~17379985
> *Lil Grindin Lil Putty Lil Prime be good as new
> *


yea going to grind it tomorrow luckly i didnt get any warping :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 3 2010, 08:53 PM~17380944
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHATS UP CHAVEZ


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 3 2010, 07:32 PM~17379437
> *more pics
> 
> 
> ...


Mannnn you got down with the welding.....keep it goin


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 4 2010, 01:20 PM~17388433
> *Mannnn you got down with the welding.....keep it goin
> *


thanks im going to grind it down today and finish the roof so i can move on to some thing else


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 4 2010, 03:43 PM~17389723
> *thanks im going to grind it down today and finish the roof so i can move on to some thing else
> *


only way to do it one section at a time homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

man.. that looks good homie!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 4 2010, 10:52 PM~17395117
> *man.. that looks good homie!
> *


thanks its allot of work


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 5 2010, 07:35 PM~17402744
> *thanks its allot of work
> *


Im keeping my eye on this 1.. these duece build ups is getting me motivated to get on mine!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 6 2010, 09:06 PM~17414764
> *Im keeping my eye on this 1.. these duece build ups is getting me motivated to get on mine!
> *


just do a little every day and soon you will be done :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 7 2010, 12:49 AM~17415925
> *just do a little every day and soon you will be done :biggrin:
> *


4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here are some repairs i did to the left fender it usually rust there


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@May 10 2010, 07:20 PM~17447879
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


  tha cpt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

bad fukin car


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 10 2010, 09:46 PM~17449714
> * bad fukin car
> *


thanks maybe some day


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here are some other repairs i have done so far 








did some lead work on this one


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 13 2010, 02:19 PM~17480121
> *here are some other repairs i have done so far
> 
> 
> ...


Theres those holes from the pro bodymen. :thumbsup: Looks good


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

wassup homie, looks like your staying busy keep it up


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 14 2010, 01:55 AM~17486582
> *wassup homie, looks like your staying busy keep it up
> *


yea thanks carnal just doing it as i have time


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

i finally finished the metal work on the roof


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here are some more repairs i did this week


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

good work. your doing it very nice


----------



## 64joe (Jul 29, 2008)

it looks like you got it under control on the bodywork homie keepup the good work,by the way all you need is a power seat and power vents and is super badass.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking good


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 08:09 PM~17509557
> *good  work.  your  doing  it  very  nice
> *


thanks


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64joe_@May 16 2010, 09:32 PM~17510620
> *it looks like you got it under control on the bodywork homie keepup the good work,by the way all you need is a power seat and power vents and is super badass.
> *


i know been looking for a deal on e bay . i purchased a hazard flaher but it got lost in the mail :angry:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 17 2010, 05:39 AM~17513130
> *looking good
> *


X62!! :cheesy:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 17 2010, 04:24 PM~17518692
> *X62!!  :cheesy:
> *


thanks for the support guys im only trying the best i can do with what i have


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here is more repairs i have done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

slow and steady one area at a time looking good keep it up


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

Looking real good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 22 2010, 07:29 AM~17569785
> *Looking real good homie! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

It seams like its never ending you always find one more thing after the other. Just keep on plugin away :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here is some more rust repair this should be it for the rust :biggrin:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

If that's it for the rust u got lucky


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@May 30 2010, 03:47 PM~17648139
> *If that's it for the rust u got lucky
> *


thanks everything else is looks solid .i did all the metal work on the quarters and didnt find any rust. i pulled all the dents really good then i am going to use all metal .


----------



## knuckleheaded1 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@May 30 2010, 06:47 PM~17648139
> *If that's it for the rust u got lucky
> *


HELL YEAH!!! :yes: Nice lookin project, good work!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 31 2010, 09:48 AM~17653867
> *thanks everything else is looks solid .i did all the metal work on the quarters and didnt find any rust. i pulled all the dents really good then i am going to use all metal .
> *


That's good trying to get that metal as straight as you can. Less filler Less likely to crack out. Especially if ur gonna be banging it? Are you lifting it?


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great job bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knuckleheaded1_@May 31 2010, 07:12 PM~17657695
> *HELL YEAH!!!  :yes:  Nice lookin project, good work!
> *


thanks alot of work left to do


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@May 31 2010, 07:28 PM~17657895
> *That's good trying to get that metal as straight as you can. Less filler Less likely to crack out. Especially if ur gonna be banging it? Are you lifting it?
> *


i wish i could lift it with the extended a arms and wrapped frame. sitting on 13 inch zeniths ,but we will see what my money allows :happysad:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@May 31 2010, 07:36 PM~17658028
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Great job bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

looks like you have been keeping busy


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 31 2010, 09:01 PM~17659304
> *looks like you have been keeping busy
> *


just a little


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut up pimpin


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 2 2010, 08:31 PM~17679968
> *wut up pimpin
> *


wus up playa :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jun 2 2010, 08:34 PM~17680008
> *wus up playa  :biggrin:
> *


livin slo and low :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

got the car home for the summer . metal work on the quarter panels done and ready for some all metal, sand and primer


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

puttin in that work uffin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Jun 7 2010, 07:37 AM~17715245
> *Looking good
> *


im trying


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 7 2010, 11:41 AM~17717313
> *puttin in that work uffin:
> *


gots to


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

nice build homie  uffin: uffin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sparky_@Jun 7 2010, 07:12 PM~17721350
> *nice build homie   uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks i wish i was as fast as you :biggrin: how is that frame coming along


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jun 7 2010, 08:53 PM~17723440
> *thanks i wish i was as fast as you  :biggrin: how is that frame coming along
> *


not fast homie just trying to jump on things as money comes  my frame is finished being semi wraped now its getting powdercoated gloss black since im going all blacked out after all thanks for asking uffin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sparky_@Jun 8 2010, 10:00 PM~17733959
> *not fast homie just trying to jump on things as money comes  my frame is finished being semi wraped now its getting powdercoated gloss black since im going all blacked out after all thanks for asking uffin:
> *


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

thats the way to do it poco a poco,it looks good if you need any firewall i got a whole one uffin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 15 2010, 08:10 PM~17798087
> *thats the way to do it poco a poco,it looks good if you need any firewall i got a whole one uffin:
> *


  thanks


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

nice start.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here is some stuff i bought at the long beach swap meet on sunday


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

happy fathers day every one. got my 6 way power seat this weekend


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

i have not had alot of time to work on the car i only removed the windshield and back window this weekend got lucky no rust here


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

got this in the mail today . hazard flasher :biggrin:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jun 23 2010, 04:02 PM~17869047
> *got this in the mail today . hazard flasher  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie how much u pick that up for?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Jun 24 2010, 07:37 AM~17874451
> *Nice homie how much u pick that up for?
> *


100 on e bay


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jun 21 2010, 09:51 PM~17851449
> *i have not had alot of time to work on the car i only removed the windshield and back window this weekend  got lucky no rust here
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use to remove the windshield


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 24 2010, 12:58 PM~17876931
> *what did you use to remove the windshield
> *


box cutter just cut the rubber from the out side and pushed the glass out . i am going to put a new rubber when i put it back in


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEND A BIG CONGRATS TO MY SON FOR GRADUATING FROM HIGH SCHOOL . :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jun 24 2010, 06:16 PM~17879726
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEND A BIG CONGRATS TO MY SON FOR GRADUATING FROM HIGH SCHOOL . :h5: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome bro!!

:h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jun 24 2010, 06:55 PM~17879527
> *box cutter just cut the rubber from the out side and pushed the glass out . i am going to put a new rubber when i put it back in
> *


thats kinda what I did with my back glass since it was so hard and brittle I just used a small screwdriver and broke a lil piece away at a time :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 26 2010, 04:41 PM~17894460
> *thats kinda what I did with my back glass since it was so hard and brittle I just used a small screwdriver and broke a lil piece away at a time :biggrin:
> *


yea with the blade its alot faster


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 26 2010, 01:32 PM~17893595
> *Awesome bro!!
> 
> :h5:
> *


thanks fellow G


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 27 2010, 03:25 PM~17899847
> *
> *


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

congrats on the graduation and the not finding rust :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 29 2010, 04:17 AM~17914651
> *congrats on the graduation and the not finding rust :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie got any pics of that drop top duece yet


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jul 1 2010, 03:43 PM~17939064
> *
> *


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYBODY


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

havent had much progress on the car been busy at work but finally got my autronic eye for the duece :happysad:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jul 8 2010, 08:09 PM~17998367
> *havent had much progress on the car been busy at work but finally got my autronic eye for the duece  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

great start!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jul 8 2010, 11:53 PM~17999866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro i wish i had more progress though :happysad:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jul 9 2010, 09:40 PM~18008114
> *thanks bro i wish i had more progress though  :happysad:
> *


Time & Money 
it will get there


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Jul 10 2010, 09:14 PM~18013933
> *Time & Money
> it will get there
> *


yea thats right and how are you doing on the three


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

got some supplys so i can start to block it


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

lately i have been doing body work and blocking the car. today i got some metal so i can build a body dolly


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

well i finally finished my body dolly today


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Aug 16 2010, 10:22 PM~18329458
> *well i finally finished my body dolly today
> 
> 
> ...


should make them for production :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Aug 16 2010, 09:22 PM~18329458
> *well i finally finished my body dolly today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Aug 16 2010, 10:33 PM~18329537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i only had time


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

GUNNA GET SOME RESUT PICS SOON RIGHT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Aug 18 2010, 02:07 AM~18340781
> *GUNNA GET SOME RESUT PICS SOON RIGHT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


yea got to get going need to have it off the frame soon


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Aug 17 2010, 07:57 PM~18338374
> * what up gee
> 
> if i only had time
> *


What's up bro?? how's that Deuce comin? :wow:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 18 2010, 08:59 PM~18348654
> *What's up bro??  how's that Deuce comin?  :wow:
> *


i need it on that dolly by the end of the month when school starts again so i can get this mug painted :yes:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

u got down on that dolly homie now put hands on the deuce :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Aug 18 2010, 09:31 PM~18349076
> *i need it on that dolly by the end of the month  when school starts again so i can get this mug painted  :yes:
> *


got to


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

One Step Closer Looking Good


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here it is ready for the body to go on top


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

took the duece off the frame today will post pics tomorrow


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here it is no turning back now


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Sep 5 2010, 03:07 PM~18492610
> *here it is no turning back now
> 
> 
> ...


and the real fun begins :wow:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 5 2010, 03:22 PM~18492659
> *and the real fun begins :wow:
> *


yea and my pocket book too hno:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Sep 5 2010, 02:07 PM~18492610
> *here it is no turning back now
> 
> 
> ...


thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Sep 5 2010, 03:07 PM~18492610
> *here it is no turning back now
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Can't wait to get started on mine....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

its going good.. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Its looking good homie your putting in some work


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Sep 7 2010, 11:58 AM~18506868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks .now its back to the shop so i can get back to blocking it


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 23 2010, 03:09 PM~17283259
> *pics of the floors
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Sep 8 2010, 05:19 PM~18518338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  x62


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Sep 8 2010, 02:37 PM~18517523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the way to go homie love seing these beautiful cars getting build specially off the frame no other car like them what body shop u taking it homie??? :cheesy:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sparky_@Sep 8 2010, 07:13 PM~18519442
> *thats the way to go homie love seing these beautiful cars getting build specially off the frame no other car like them what body shop u taking it homie??? :cheesy:
> *


whats up sparky i took it to the shop an the college i work on it there


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Aug 14 2010, 01:57 PM~18309187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP tupac 14 years ago


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Sep 13 2010, 06:54 PM~18559191
> *RIP tupac 14 years ago
> *


damn it was that long ago, I'm gettin old as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

finally just about done with the belly


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2010, 07:59 AM~18650676
> *
> *


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Oct 3 2010, 08:44 AM~18723601
> *ttt
> *


a lot of work done bro, good stuff!!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 3 2010, 09:46 AM~18723608
> *a lot of work done bro, good stuff!!
> *


tell me about it i had to grind that crap off never again ,now i know why people send there shit to get sand blasted


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Car is coming along


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Oct 4 2010, 04:17 PM~18734142
> *Car is coming along
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Oct 3 2010, 04:22 PM~18725847
> *tell me about it i had to grind that crap off never again ,now i know why people send there shit to get sand blasted
> *


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

This weekend i did a little frame straightening got it straight now going to box it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Sep 23 2010, 09:57 PM~18648499
> *finally just about done with the belly
> 
> 
> ...


its getting there


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 10 2010, 08:45 PM~18779865
> *its getting there
> *


some day


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

funny you had to cut out the rotted drip rail area; the car looks pretty solid and that is about the only solid part OF my 62, the roof... gotta love progress. 

63/64's are a mail-order resto.... takes some extra attention for the deuces!

gotta love GM's idea of 60s undercoating.... damn roofing tar.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ClassicGMJunkie_@Oct 11 2010, 03:57 PM~18785316
> *funny you had to cut out the rotted drip rail area; the car looks pretty solid and that is about the only solid part OF my 62, the roof... gotta love progress.
> 
> 63/64's are a mail-order resto.... takes some extra attention for the deuces!
> ...


tell me about it that roofing tar was a bitch to remove i had to use a torch to burn it off


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i used a heat gun with a scraper , damn near wanted to use the 3m spatula on the air hammer, but the metal is too wavy for it. might give that eastwood "undergone" a try when i order their chassis cleaner. shit takes ages.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ClassicGMJunkie_@Oct 11 2010, 04:13 PM~18785404
> *i used a heat gun with a scraper , damn near wanted to use the 3m spatula on the air hammer, but the metal is too wavy for it. might give that eastwood "undergone" a try when i order their chassis cleaner. shit takes ages.
> *


yea and you get dirty as hell i used a wire brush too :angry:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

this car is going to come out nice.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 11 2010, 07:24 PM~18786803
> *this car is going to come out nice.
> *


thanks with alot of work


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

started cleaning up the fire wall


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Oct 10 2010, 07:41 PM~18779851
> *This weekend i did a little frame straightening got it straight now going to box it
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta do the same thing on my '64 great pics and progress !! :cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Oct 11 2010, 07:22 PM~18786783
> *yea and you get dirty as hell i used a wire brush too  :angry:
> *


very true homie its alot of work, i used s paint scraper, a grip of wire wheel with a drill, a bunch of sanding, took me about 3 yrs off and on but it payed off at the end, keep up the good work on your duece


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 15 2010, 11:45 PM~18825089
> *I gotta do the same thing on my '64  great pics and progress !!  :cheesy:
> *


thanks its not hard to with the porto power


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 15 2010, 11:59 PM~18825150
> *very true homie its alot of work, i used s paint scraper, a grip of wire wheel with a drill, a bunch of sanding, took me about 3 yrs off and on but it payed off at the end, keep up the good work on your duece
> *


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

R.I.P FERNANDO DUKES CC :angel: I am on the top row left with the D hat


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Oct 22 2010, 08:27 PM~18884662
> *R.I.P FERNANDO DUKES CC  :angel: I am on the top row left with the D hat
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Dog, its Hozer from way back when..you were in mini dukes with us...


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 22 2010, 10:57 PM~18886053
> *whats up Dog, its Hozer from way back when..you were in mini dukes with us...
> *


yea its me gerardo. how have you been hozer


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 22 2010, 10:57 PM~18886053
> *whats up Dog, its Hozer from way back when..you were in mini dukes with us...
> *


R.I.P FERNANDO DUKES CC hey hozer are you going sunday to the car show theye are having for him


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Oct 23 2010, 04:56 PM~18889688
> *R.I.P FERNANDO DUKES CC    hey hozer are you going sunday to the car show theye are having for him
> *


where is it going to be held at?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 23 2010, 06:14 PM~18890159
> *where is it going to be held at?
> *


bobs big boy in downey on firestone blvd


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Oct 23 2010, 08:34 PM~18890883
> *bobs big boy in downey on firestone blvd
> *


couldnt make it, pm me . talk to you later .


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 24 2010, 08:22 PM~18897584
> *couldnt make it, pm me . talk to you later .
> *


to bad you couldnt make it . it was packed


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Sep 23 2010, 09:57 PM~18648499
> *finally just about done with the belly
> 
> 
> ...




Looking Good Homie!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

still making waves I see


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 28 2010, 05:26 PM~18934234
> *still making waves I see
> *


gots to homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is the belly after i sand blasted and cleaned it up and shot some epoxy primer


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

F **ken nice project! L.A. Deuce Build TTT!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

LOOKIING GOOD BIG HOMIE


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Nov 19 2010, 12:28 AM~19108259
> *F **ken nice project! L.A. Deuce Build TTT!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Nov 19 2010, 02:36 PM~19112197
> *LOOKIING GOOD BIG HOMIE
> *


i see yours is almost there baller


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Nov 18 2010, 10:06 PM~19107758
> *Here is the belly after i sand blasted and cleaned it up and shot some epoxy primer
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks clean , good stufff


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 19 2010, 10:34 PM~19115443
> *that shit looks clean , good stufff
> *


thanks gee


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice build on your deuce. coming along nice. Memory lane when you mentioned Mini Dukes. Use be in the DUKES sgv with Hozer use to own the candy cobalt blue Nissan P.U :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Nov 23 2010, 12:54 AM~19140290
> *Nice build on your deuce. coming along nice. Memory lane when you mentioned Mini Dukes. Use be in the DUKES sgv with Hozer use to own the candy cobalt blue Nissan P.U  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie that was along time ago , good times


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 24 2010, 10:02 AM~19152076
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up ryda


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

one of my floor boards had some pitting so i cut it out and replaced it with og metal i got from lifey lansky 559


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Nov 27 2010, 06:10 PM~19177587
> *one of my floor boards had some pitting so i cut it out and replaced it with og metal i got from lifey lansky 559
> 
> 
> ...


good shit


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, very good shit. You need to come work on mine :biggrin:


----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

nice work , real skills ,the car is going to be nice


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allpaid4_@Nov 28 2010, 05:57 PM~19184480
> *nice work , real skills ,the car is going to be nice
> *


thanks hopefully some day it will be done


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Dec 2 2010, 06:28 PM~19222487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: wud up homies


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Any progress homie?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Just went through the whole build...

Slow but STEADY is right.. Making some nice progress and looks like you're doin some top notch work.. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Looking good :thumbsup: 

solid 62!  What color are you going with?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Dec 2 2010, 11:38 PM~19225543
> *Any progress homie?
> *


yea been doing some small body work and sanding getting ready for primer


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 3 2010, 08:43 AM~19227493
> *Just went through the whole build...
> 
> Slow but STEADY is right..  Making some nice progress and looks like you're doin some top notch work..  Keep up the good work!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks and that is one nice 61 you got there :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 3 2010, 10:03 AM~19228120
> *Looking good  :thumbsup:
> 
> solid 62!    What color are you going with?
> *


im going to two tone it with laurel green poly and something else on the roof


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Dec 3 2010, 03:48 PM~19230827
> *im going to two tone it with laurel green poly and something else on the roof
> *


Dang already getting ready for primer :wow: . thats badazz. im also planning a 2 tone juz not sure excatly yet. whos doing your paint?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Dec 3 2010, 06:50 PM~19231809
> *Dang already getting ready for primer  :wow: . thats badazz. im also planning a 2 tone juz not sure excatly yet. whos doing your paint?
> *


ME


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Dec 3 2010, 06:29 PM~19232087
> *ME
> *


 :0 . you should open up a shop!! :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Dec 5 2010, 09:51 PM~19249216
> *:0 . you should open up a shop!!  :biggrin:
> *


naw dont have any spare time or the money


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Car Is looking good


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Great build bro keep it going :biggrin:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

wadup G. hows it going?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

power windows.NICE.Good work ,homie.About to prime my self{first time}


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 20 2010, 08:20 AM~19374070
> *power windows.NICE.Good work ,homie.About to prime my self{first time}
> *


thanks bro its alot of work but wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Dec 18 2010, 04:39 PM~19362502
> *wadup G. hows it going?
> *


whats up waiting for this rain to stop :angry:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Dec 20 2010, 09:52 PM~19379880
> *whats up waiting for this rain to stop  :angry:
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*Happy Holidays 62 Fam*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Dec 20 2010, 08:51 PM~19379855
> *thanks bro its alot of work but wouldnt have it any other way
> *


true.Need to learn all this now.So I'll be READY FOR MY 68VERT :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 23 2010, 07:36 PM~19406195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  X2


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 07:52 AM~17210320
> *That's the first thing i noticed !  :cheesy:
> *


X62 on the power window it caught my eye too, coming along pretty damn good can't wait to see more pics :drama: . Shit i wish mine was that solid


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn i knew i was missing some door parts, Mine didn't come wit a comb :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Dec 24 2010, 12:49 PM~19412109
> *X62 on the power window it caught my eye too, coming along pretty damn good can't wait to see more pics :drama: . Shit i wish mine was that solid
> *


now that the rain stopped will have some soon


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 23 2010, 07:36 PM~19406195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks and happy holidays to everyone


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Dec 24 2010, 10:11 PM~19414944
> *thanks and happy holidays to everyone
> *


X62 Big Dogg, HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYBODY


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Well today has been a very hard day for me this morning my brother joe passed away from cancer .tommorow i am going to drive up to oregon were he lived. when i get back i am going to get back on this car and dedicate it to his memory.i miss you joe and rest in peace my brother :angel: :angel:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jan 15 2011, 11:38 PM~19609826
> *Well today has been a very hard day for me this morning my brother joe passed away from cancer .tommorow i am going to drive up to oregon were he lived. when i get back i am going to get back on this car and dedicate it to his memory.i miss you joe and rest in peace my brother :angel:  :angel:
> *


sorry for your loss homie...take the time to step away and take care of the fam...the deuce and us will still be here when you get back....waiting with open arms(no ****).....


again heartfelt condolences :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jan 15 2011, 11:38 PM~19609826
> *Well today has been a very hard day for me this morning my brother joe passed away from cancer .tommorow i am going to drive up to oregon were he lived. when i get back i am going to get back on this car and dedicate it to his memory.i miss you joe and rest in peace my brother :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry about your loss G. Cancer is no joke, my tia had cancer and made her suffer before she lost her battle. Hope your bro went in peace. Dedicating your build to him is a great honor. Have a safe trip. :happysad:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jan 16 2011, 02:38 AM~19609826
> *Well today has been a very hard day for me this morning my brother joe passed away from cancer .tommorow i am going to drive up to oregon were he lived. when i get back i am going to get back on this car and dedicate it to his memory.i miss you joe and rest in peace my brother :angel:  :angel:
> *


Sorry for your loss.. My condolences...

Car looks good homie


----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

my thoughts and prayers for your family and you


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss homie. I lost both my grandparents due to Cancer.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS HOMEBOY AT LEAST YOUR BROTHER IS NOT SUFFERING ANYMORE AND HE IN A BETTER PLACE :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jan 15 2011, 11:44 PM~19609868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea he is no longer suffering and thanks. :angel:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are some pics of what i got done this weekend. I painted my body dolly and finished up the floor board i replaced it came out pretty good  from this


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

To this


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jan 25 2011, 08:30 PM~19696799
> *To this
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see ur back at it homie, Clean patch job :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

damn nice work!!


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks great G! Good to see your back in action!!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Jan 25 2011, 06:52 PM~19697051
> *Glad to see ur back at it homie, Clean patch job  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT for the duece


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 26 2011, 07:40 AM~19965318
> *TTT for the duece
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts new homie


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Whats good homie :wave: Whats up wit the duece :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 3 2011, 08:36 PM~20010717
> *wuts new homie
> *


waiting on the weather to get better so i can back on it how is yours doing


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Mar 3 2011, 09:06 PM~20011016
> *Whats good homie  :wave: Whats up wit the duece  :biggrin:
> *


got to get back on it this weekend


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got some work done primered the floors before








AND after


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

getting the firewall ready for primer


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 3 2011, 11:30 PM~20012025
> *waiting on the weather to get better so i can back on it  how is yours doing
> *


bout the same :happysad:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got my tires from ralph now i have to decide what rims to go with only US built for me no chinas


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 22 2011, 09:06 PM~20156653
> *Got my tires from ralph now i have to decide what rims to go with only US built for me no chinas
> 
> 
> ...


how much were these


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 17 2011, 09:22 PM~20118242
> *getting the firewall ready for primer
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 22 2011, 09:06 PM~20156653
> *Got my tires from ralph now i have to decide what rims to go with only US built for me no chinas
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: the answer is obvious homie


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 24 2011, 11:40 PM~20175672
> *how much were these
> *


220


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

hopefully i will have the firewall primed this weekend


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 26 2011, 11:16 AM~20185169
> *hopefully i will have the firewall primed this weekend
> *


That's what i'm talkin about homie, Puttin in some work :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

looking good man..


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187+Mar 26 2011, 11:07 AM~20185706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks im trying


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

got the firewall primered today


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20189429
> *got the firewall primered today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 26 2011, 11:08 PM~20189354
> *trying to homie how is the 64
> *


Coming along slow but it gettin there, I'm just tryin to keep up wit u :biggrin: 
Your firewall and floor looks good as shit homie, You did a hell of a job :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 27 2011, 07:01 AM~20191142
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  thanks barba whats going on homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Mar 27 2011, 04:27 PM~20194344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 27 2011, 09:53 PM~20197685
> *  were is that duece  thanks
> *


still gettin sheet metal work done by my homie


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 26 2011, 08:17 PM~20189429
> *got the firewall primered today
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good!!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

is it done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ClassicGMJunkie_@Mar 28 2011, 05:12 PM~20203635
> *is it done yet?  :biggrin:
> *


yea i just need two things money and more time


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 28 2011, 05:18 PM~20203676
> *yea i just need two things more time
> *


fixed it for ya :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

its looking good homie.....and I like your avatar..


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

Work is coming out nicely! Looking good!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Mar 29 2011, 12:29 PM~20210756
> *its looking good homie.....and I like your avatar..
> *


 :biggrin: I knew you would like the avatar


----------



## moonie62 (Feb 3, 2007)

great work on the duece brother.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Mar 29 2011, 10:40 AM~20209824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

anytime


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got the roof 95% staight and in epoxy primer


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good homie


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

ROOF LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 16 2011, 03:44 PM~20353916
> *Got the roof 95% staight and in epoxy primer
> 
> 
> ...


nice do the damn thing :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187+Apr 16 2011, 06:02 PM~20354245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got to little at a time :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> thanks homie how is your ride doing
> 
> Slow right now because of the weather, Looks like i'm goin to have to shoot for next weekend.  But my homie did hook me up wit some OG fender, They are in perfect condition too. I'm goin to pick them up today from his house, I'll post some pics up later because "pics or it didnt happen" I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What's good Bigg Homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

any update....


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187+Apr 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20392906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i been working allot of hrs a day at work didnt have time to work on it this week maybe sat i am getting ready to order some stuff for it and get an interior kit and my chrome done


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 23 2011, 01:09 AM~20400680
> *whats up my east coast homie
> *


RAIN :banghead:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Apr 23 2011, 06:34 AM~20401625
> *RAIN  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: see you been busy :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 24 2011, 09:40 AM~20407449
> *:biggrin: see you been busy :biggrin:
> *


Doin what i can homie :biggrin: 


HAPPY EASTER DUECE


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Apr 24 2011, 05:22 PM~20410465
> *Doin what i can homie  :biggrin:
> HAPPY EASTER DUECE
> *


same here homie


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice build


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 16 2011, 06:44 PM~20353916
> *Got the roof 95% staight and in epoxy primer
> 
> 
> ...



Nice body work homie!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 29 2010, 12:05 AM~17336564
> *here are some pics of the repair  it took me some time to find a section of roof along with the roof support
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work homie..... Almost done with mine


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 26 2011, 08:43 AM~20422478
> *Very nice work homie..... Almost done with mine
> *


best way to get rid of rust just cut it out


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 26 2011, 10:00 PM~20427381
> *best way to get rid of rust just cut it out
> *


X2


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good gona be clean when done


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 29 2011, 09:13 PM~20451478
> *looking good gona be clean when done
> *


thanks bro how is your 64 doing


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

needs more pics


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 3 2011, 04:13 PM~20476599
> *needs more pics
> *


 :0


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 3 2011, 03:13 PM~20476599
> *needs more pics
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 3 2011, 02:13 PM~20476599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but i have alot of stuff to do to the house .i had to put up a new fence this weekend need to get new carpet ,need to fix my doughters room with new furniture before her birthday in a couple of weeks she is going to be 10 .as soon as i finish all of that i am going to finish stripping the paint and primer the car :sprint: :run:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 3 2011, 04:35 PM~20477538
> *I know but i have alot of stuff to do to the house .i had to put up a new fence this weekend need to get new carpet ,need to fix my doughters room with new furniture  before her birthday in a couple of weeks she is going to be 10 .as soon as i finish all of that i am going to finish stripping the paint and primer the car  :sprint:  :run:
> *


I feel ya on all that....I finally had to slow my ass down and do some real yardwork my mines was startin to be the worst yard on my street....lol


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 3 2011, 06:35 PM~20477538
> *I know but i have alot of stuff to do to the house .i had to put up a new fence this weekend need to get new carpet ,need to fix my doughters room with new furniture  before her birthday in a couple of weeks she is going to be 10 .as soon as i finish all of that i am going to finish stripping the paint and primer the car  :sprint:  :run:
> *


Family before fun homie :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 4 2011, 06:23 AM~20481594
> *Family before fun homie  :biggrin:
> *


X 62


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 3 2011, 08:20 PM~20479621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 5 2011, 08:42 AM~20489644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 10 2011, 02:42 PM~20523153
> *:cheesy:
> *


What's up Duece


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 15 2011, 07:22 AM~20555941
> *What's up Duece
> *


just kickin it homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup homie


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187+May 16 2011, 11:12 AM~20563061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up got some work done today i will post pics tomorrow


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2011, 11:43 AM~20563248
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20568324
> *
> 
> what up got some work done today i will post pics tomorrow
> *


 :wow:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 17 2011, 12:30 AM~20568324
> *
> 
> what up got some work done today i will post pics tomorrow
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 17 2011, 03:18 PM~20572401
> *Pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> *


i know today i pulled some dents out still stipping paint on the qt panels before i primer them my camera needed to charge :happysad:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here they are did some work on the qt panels stripped the paint ,sanded and did some hammer and dolly work just needs some all metal before i primer them


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 18 2011, 06:39 PM~20580593
> *Here they are did some work on the qt panels stripped the paint ,sanded and did some hammer and dolly work just needs some all metal before i primer them
> 
> 
> ...


That's what i'm talkin about homie, Lookin good MOTIVATION TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 18 2011, 03:39 PM~20580593
> *Here they are did some work on the qt panels stripped the paint ,sanded and did some hammer and dolly work just needs some all metal before i primer them
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

finally got some time to work on it again i got the qrt panels straight and primed with epoxy primer


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn homie!!! They turned out good :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like u could do that for a living lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> View attachment 337153
> View attachment 337155
> View attachment 337159
> finally got some time to work on it again i got the qrt panels straight and primed with epoxy primer


damn they look good


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> Damn homie!!! They turned out good :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like u could do that for a living lol


 thanks its alot of work now i know why shops charge so much :squint:


regal ryda said:


> damn they look good


 thanks i got the back trunk area done this weekend


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

sobayduece said:


> thanks its alot of work now i know why shops charge so much :squint: thanks i got the back trunk area done this weekend


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> thanks its alot of work now i know why shops charge so much :squint: thanks i got the back trunk area done this weekend


Yea I found that out too....wont be tryin to do toooo much neigotiating, next time I deal with a shop


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:





Mr Gee said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks homies 


regal ryda said:


> Yea I found that out too....wont be tryin to do toooo much neigotiating, next time I deal with a shop


 :yessad:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What's good homie uffin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts the deal mayne you on vacation :dunno:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> wuts the deal mayne you on vacation :dunno:


 I was last week . got some work done this weekend the trunk is straight and in primer at last


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> I was last week . got some work done this weekend the trunk is straight and in primer at last
> View attachment 348867
> View attachment 348869


Thats whats up homie....I'm about to slow down on mine to take care of some other projects


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> Thats whats up homie....I'm about to slow down on mine to take care of some other projects


sounds good take your time putting it back together so it will be perfect dont rush it


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

CHUCC said:


>


sup chucc  got to work this weekend and the doors are body worked, sand blasted and in epoxy primer


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

UR PROJECT IS COMING TOGETHER.... :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> Lookin good Homie :thumbsup:


 thanks how have you been how is the 64 doing 


BIGJERM said:


> UR PROJECT IS COMING TOGETHER.... :thumbsup:


 thanks i wish it was faster


regal ryda said:


> looks good homie


 just trying to be like you homie


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> thanks how have you been how is the 64 doing


Man slow as hell right now :banghead: I've had alot of shit goin on. I'm tryin to get something done on it this weekend, My homie has been on me ass about it. So that means ill have a helpin hand on it :biggrin: Can't say no to that right.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

willskie187 said:


> Man slow as hell right now :banghead: I've had alot of shit goin on. I'm tryin to get something done on it this weekend, My homie has been on me ass about it. So that means ill have a helpin hand on it :biggrin: Can't say no to that right.


Man, I wish I was back in Aberdeen right now, had a gang of bitches lovin on me and the biggest shop ever at my disposal on base out there, man good times I'll be back for a visit soon tho


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> just trying to be like you homie


Shit be betta than me homie, you out there where they doin'em right


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> Shit be betta than me homie, you out there where they doin'em right


Im not trying to build a full show car, i just want a clean street car i can cruise to the beach on the weekend


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> Im not trying to build a full show car, i just want a clean street car i can cruise to the beach on the weekend


thats all I wanted to do too, we dont have no beaches where I'm at....lol


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> thats all I wanted to do too, we dont have no beaches where I'm at....lol


 Well i got the left fender done this weekend


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn homie, They look smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> Damn homie, They look smooth :thumbsup:


 whats up willskie this fender didnt need much work it is straight


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lukin gud so far homie......:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

renzo778 said:


> Lukin gud so far homie......:thumbsup:


 thanks its getting there


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

now the rt fender is done i just need the hood next ,then i am starting on the frame


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


sobayduece said:


> now the rt fender is done i just need the hood next ,then i am starting on the frame
> View attachment 359809
> View attachment 359812


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got the hood done and finally finished with all the body work ,everthing is 98 percent straight and in epoxy primer and didnt use any bondo just all metal


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> Got the hood done and finally finished with all the body work ,everthing is 98 percent straight and in epoxy primer and didnt use any bondo just all metal
> View attachment 361682
> View attachment 361683


I smell paint real soon


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> I smell paint real soon


 I wish i was ready for paint but i need to get going on the frame and engine soon .I wont be able to paint it anyway untill i go back to my night class at the school next spring, they have a nice spray booth there 


801Rider said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> I wish i was ready for paint but i need to get going on the frame and engine soon .I wont be able to paint it anyway untill i go back to my night class at the school next spring, they have a nice spray booth there


Aww shit another complete owner build:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> Aww shit another complete owner build:thumbsup:


 you know it homie


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

your rides gona come out gangstah! keep it up homie...


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

sobayduece said:


> Got the hood done and finally finished with all the body work ,everthing is 98 percent straight and in epoxy primer and didnt use any bondo just all metal
> View attachment 361682
> View attachment 361683
> 
> ...


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

ElKamster said:


> your rides gona come out gangstah! keep it up homie...





renzo778 said:


> gracias carnal
> 
> 
> sobayduece said:
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thats that all metal right


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> thats that all metal right


 yea it was a bitch to sand and expensive ,i was just going to use it were i repaired any patch work and then use plastic body filler on top but i got used to it it worked out good ,i have a gallon of z grip i never used


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts been up mayne


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> wuts been up mayne


Been here just had other stuff to do lately ,i have been working on it a little getting ready to take out the engine out and take the frame and suspension apart ,still havent decided weather to go with og color on frame and og engine or paint the frame and chrome some of the suspension and get a 350 with a 350th .:dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

you doin show or street banger.....I like painted frames on something show street, is all black and chrome for me


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> you doin show or street banger.....I like painted frames on something show street, is all black and chrome for me


 I am looking to build something in between the two, the cleanest street ride i can have no jack stands or mirrors for me


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

started to box the frame this weekend


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

great progress looking good man


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> great progress looking good man


 thanks


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT for Gangster Mentality


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> started to box the frame this weekend
> View attachment 391736


:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everybody :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got some work done this week i took the engine and trans off the frame and ground the welds down were i boxed the frame and began to take the suspension apart so i can clean the frame uffin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hell yeah homie looks like u put in some work this week :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> Hell yeah homie looks like u put in some work this week :thumbsup:


Thanks willskie have you had any time to work on your 64 . tomorrow i should have the frame apart uffin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Thanks willskie have you had any time to work on your 64 . tomorrow i should have the frame apart uffin:


I came to a stand still with the patchs, cause of the rusted out wheel well lip. I helped my homie out a lil today, tomorrow im gonna try to get the upper trunk back in and the drop pan for the pass side :x:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> I came to a stand still with the patchs, cause of the rusted out wheel well lip. I helped my homie out a lil today, tomorrow im gonna try to get the upper trunk back in and the drop pan for the pass side :x:


just knock it out one section at a time and you wont feel overwelmed uffin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Getting ready to go to the car shop in orange for the 10 percent off sale to get some parts i need uffin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Getting ready to go to the car shop in orange for the 10 percent off sale to get some parts i need uffin:


 got some goodies for the duece at the car shop






uffin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hell yeah homie, You got a good bit :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> Hell yeah homie, You got a good bit :thumbsup:


 just a little cant spend too much christmas is comming uffin:


regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


 whats up ryda uffin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> just a little cant spend too much christmas is comming uffin: whats up ryda uffin:


nada just enjoyin ya build


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is the frame all torn apart now i need to scrape all the caked on oil power wash it and degrease it uffin:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Doing it right! Good job, keep it going:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

FoxCustom said:


> Doing it right! Good job, keep it going:thumbsup:


 I am tying homie thanks uffin:


mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

you doin it homie


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

sobayduece said:


> Here is the frame all torn apart now i need to scrape all the caked on oil power wash it and degrease it uffin:
> View attachment 400880


keep it going homie:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

great build homie! keep up the good work


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Sparky said:


> keep it going homie:thumbsup:


 Cant stop now sparky:run:


regal ryda said:


> you doin it homie


 Whats up homie 


mademan9 said:


> great build homie! keep up the good work


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Here is the frame all torn apart now i need to scrape all the caked on oil power wash it and degrease it uffin:
> View attachment 400880


Wow it's all down hill from here..... You even got new jack stands :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

GOOD LOOKING SIXTY-2


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> Wow it's all down hill from here..... You even got new jack stands :biggrin:


Hell yea harbor freight specials 6 ton jacks ,engine hoist,engine stand, floor jack and other stuff. ive spent more on tools than parts for my car so far :banghead:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Hell yea harbor freight specials 6 ton jacks ,engine hoist,engine stand, floor jack and other stuff. ive spent more on tools than parts for my car so far :banghead:


They have some good deals sometimes, I got almost half of my tools and ect. from there.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Hell yea harbor freight specials 6 ton jacks ,engine hoist,engine stand, floor jack and other stuff. ive spent more on tools than parts for my car so far :banghead:


DONT WORRY, THATS GONNA CHANGE QUICK...... :yes:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT what up duece :wave:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

nice project ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking good homie. You at the same spot I'm at execpt you got better weather over there.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> DONT WORRY, THATS GONNA CHANGE QUICK...... :yes:





jonny blaze said:


> Looking good homie. You at the same spot I'm at execpt you got better weather over there.


 yea time to start spending some money on this mug


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

whats been up mayne :wave:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*TTT *


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> *TTT *


 :thumbsup:


regal ryda said:


> whats been up mayne :wave:


 finally done with the holidays .went to the majestics new years picnic :thumbsup: time to start back on the car :biggrin: How you been .


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

This weekend i am going to finish welding the frame together, this is how it came from the factory :dunno:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is some of the work i got done today. i welded the frame in


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


 Thanks finished welding all the frame it is solid now


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Looking good! One step closer.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Looking good! One step closer.


 yea one of thousands left thanks ,how is yours doing


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

sobayduece said:


> Here is some of the work i got done today. i welded the frame in
> View attachment 417801
> View attachment 417802


WELDS TURNED OUT GOOD


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> This weekend i am going to finish welding the frame together, this is how it came from the factory :dunno:
> View attachment 417087


Looking good.....


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> WELDS TURNED OUT GOOD


 Thanks just trying to be like you


Blocky77 said:


> Looking good.....


 :wave:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

DAMN HOMIE I LOVE THAT AVATAR PIC :fool2:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> DAMN HOMIE I LOVE THAT AVATAR PIC :fool2:


 I knew you would :roflmao:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> yea one of thousands left thanks ,how is yours doing


ehh.....I been helping a homie hard line his car so i have had no time for mine. hopefully ill be done with his this weekend then back on mine.



willskie187 said:


> DAMN HOMIE I LOVE THAT AVATAR PIC :fool2:



x62 :h5:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Did some small mods to frame today boxed these in ,i just need to finish welding them in


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking good!!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE=Mr Gee;15036476]Looking good!![/QUOTE] thanks Gee


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Did some small mods to frame today boxed these in ,i just need to finish welding them in
> View attachment 421755


Nice clean look


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Nice clean look


 yea i like how they look on a rolling chasse


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is what i got done today finished welding and grinding these


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

GOOD WORK...BRO...CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE....:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

STKN209 said:


> GOOD WORK...BRO...CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE....:thumbsup:


 Thanks im working on it


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

POST MORE PICS... :biggrin: AS 4 ME, IM HAVING A BALL ROLLING OUT. I HAVE NOT FORGOT ABOUT UR VIDEO OF THE YORK, ILL TRY 2 GET IT THIS WEEKEND.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> POST MORE PICS... :biggrin: AS 4 ME, IM HAVING A BALL ROLLING OUT. I HAVE NOT FORGOT ABOUT UR VIDEO OF THE YORK, ILL TRY 2 GET IT THIS WEEKEND.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 427756


That rag 5 is looking bad ass and yea send me a video of that york set up


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work on your frame!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

west coast ridaz said:


> ttt


 :thumbsup:


mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice work on your frame!


Here is the frame all boxed and welded in eveywere


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

GREAT BUILD :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

BRINCAS YOU said:


> GREAT BUILD :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is some work i got done today. i almost forgot to box these in






here is they are finished


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nice work


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> nice work


 thanks ryda how is your car doing whats next


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> thanks ryda how is your car doing whats next


Right now its nothing goin on, I'm in Afghanistan, but when I return Fresh Cali bumpers, the chrome undies, and maybe a SiC713 roof to top it off


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> Right now its nothing goin on, I'm in Afghanistan, but when I return Fresh Cali bumpers, the chrome undies, and maybe a SiC713 roof to top it off


 sounds good you have big plans for your 62 .just stay safe out there


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got my Y Bone this weekend from A&W on here


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got my Y bone test fitted also took apart my rear diff here are some pictures


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

MORE PICS OF MOC UP NEXT I NEED TO GET MY BAGS AND BRACKETS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good hows the body coming along


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup: Thanks for the info.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

west coast ridaz said:


> looking good hows the body coming along


 Its in the shop i am working on it on tues and thurs getting blocked ,as soon as i get my 2k primer i ordered in goning to spray and block its 90 percent straight now hopefully it will be in paint by summer


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good!:thumbsup: Thanks for the info.


 any time homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got the body back at the shop and sprayed it in 2k primer started to block it tonight


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Got my Y bone test fitted also took apart my rear diff here are some pictures
> View attachment 445896
> View attachment 445897
> View attachment 445898


How do you like this Y compared to the wish bone set up?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

you moving quick now you plan to be rolling by summer?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> How do you like this Y compared to the wish bone set up?


 so far it looks like it is going to work good it holds the rear end in place i even tried to push it side to side it would not move at all . i am going to bag this car so i dont know the difference with the wish bone


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> you moving quick now you plan to be rolling by summer?


 I Wish but i have allot of things still to do i want to have it at least in paint by summer and on the frame :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

I ordered my air bags and mounting brackets from aac last friday hopefully i will have them by this weekend so i can finish mocking them up


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> I ordered my air bags and mounting brackets from aac last friday hopefully i will have them by this weekend so i can finish mocking them up


I found out that the slam specialty re7 air bags i ordered from aac are on back order :dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Car is lookin fkn solid bro!*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*:wave:*


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *Car is lookin fkn solid bro!*


+`-Thanks its a lot of work


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

got some time today and made some bolt on brackets for the air bags today i still need to round them a little


----------



## Strcrsd (Feb 26, 2012)

Went through your entire post. Couple homeboys up here in Oregon watchin this thread. Putting in work out in the dirt. Good lookin' six duce.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

got to get dirty homie hope to get some parts in this week so i can post more pics thanks


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Got the body back at the shop and sprayed it in 2k primer started to block it tonight
> View attachment 451037
> View attachment 451038
> View attachment 451042
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:





Blocky77 said:


> :thumbsup:





mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks everbody i have been working hard blocking this car so i can get some paint on it :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

loving the AVI..........:naughty:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What up Gangster


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> What up Gangster


Whats up wilskie just waiting on some parts and getting the body ready for paint


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah i bet ur like a kid waitin to go to the candy store :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> Yeah i bet ur like a kid waitin to go to the candy store :thumbsup:


 yeah but it is alot of work ,got my air bags and brackets today tommorow i am going to bolt them up and see how they fit


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hell yeah homie movin right along :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> Hell yeah homie movin right along :thumbsup:


Here are the rear bags installed perfect fit i also did the front ones


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Here are the rear bags installed perfect fit i also did the front ones


Looks good homie, are u gonna weld them in?


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Easter homie


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> Looks good homie, are u gonna weld them in?


 No i modified the brackets a bit they are 100 percent bolt on i just needed to drill some holes


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Here are the rear bags installed perfect fit i also did the front ones
> View attachment 462594
> View attachment 462595
> View attachment 462596
> View attachment 462597


Looks real good homie!!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Here are the rear bags installed perfect fit i also did the front ones
> View attachment 462594
> View attachment 462595
> View attachment 462596
> View attachment 462597


THATS IT RIGHT THERE........


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> THATS IT RIGHT THERE........


 thanks i see that 65 is looking good :thumbsup:


Groc006 said:


> Looks real good homie!!


 Im trying Groc 


mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:Whats up


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


 Doors are blocked and ready for paint i am going to plan a trip to vegas to get some paint soon


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

DAMM FINALLY SOME PAINT ON THIS CAR :squint: THIS THING HAS BEEN BEATING MY ASS LATELY .AFTER WORK ON WEEKENDS IT IS TAKING UP ALL MY TIME


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> DAMM FINALLY SOME PAINT ON THIS CAR :squint: THIS THING HAS BEEN BEATING MY ASS LATELY .AFTER WORK ON WEEKENDS IT IS TAKING UP ALL MY TIME
> View attachment 478805


thats called dedication homie! And by the looks of ur ride, you got lots of that!! :yes:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

is that a pearl white top.....looks good either way:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

ElKamster said:


> thats called dedication homie! And by the looks of ur ride, you got lots of that!! :yes:


thanks kam how you been :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> is that a pearl white top.....looks good either way:thumbsup:


How you been homie yes its a pearl i will post more pics later


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm good homie just waiting this time down til I get home ride is looking good


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are some more pics of the roof


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: Looking good!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup: Looking good!


 :thumbsup: thanks cant wait till its done


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn you put in alot of hard work into your car, its gonna come out real clean!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Here are some more pics of the roof
> View attachment 479103
> View attachment 479104
> View attachment 479108
> View attachment 479110


 Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Damn you put in alot of hard work into your car, its gonna come out real clean!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


 Thanks been working on it every day tomorrow i am going to paint the door jams :run:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Very nice!:thumbsup:


 gracias compa :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Painted the jams tonight


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

awwww shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> Painted the jams tonight
> View attachment 481786
> View attachment 481787
> View attachment 481788
> ...


nice color


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Thanks been working on it every day tomorrow i am going to paint the door jams :run:


:thumbsup:


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Silver and pearl white? Nice combo. Keep up the good work. Def will be watching this build....


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Painted the jams tonight
> View attachment 481786
> View attachment 481787
> View attachment 481788
> ...


:nicoderm: Looking Good


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm: Looking Good


 cant wait to be rolling like you player 


Skim said:


> nice color


 Thanks SKIM its laurel green poly it has some pearl in the formula


regal ryda said:


> awwww shit :thumbsup:


 


jonny blaze said:


> Silver and pearl white? Nice combo. Keep up the good work. Def will be watching this build....


 thanks its actualy a green but it looks silver with the light in the booth


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice combo can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

View attachment 481786

View attachment 481787

View attachment 481788

View attachment 481789

View attachment 481790

View attachment 481791

DAMN :shocked: lookin good duece :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

willskie187 said:


> View attachment 481786
> 
> View attachment 481787
> 
> ...


 trying homie i see you are getting some work done on your 64 looks good :thumbsup:


mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice combo can't wait to see it finished!


tell me about it :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Really nice work going into this deuce. 

TTT


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

coming along G! nice color choice


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

ElKamster said:


> coming along G! nice color choice


GOT THE CAR PAINTED TONIGHT HERE IT IS


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

awww shit thats hot homie:h5:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> GOT THE CAR PAINTED TONIGHT HERE IT IS
> View attachment 485551
> View attachment 485552
> View attachment 485553


killing it!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> awww shit thats hot homie:h5:


 Thanks its been alot of work to get to this point


ElKamster said:


> killing it!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


>


Here are some more pics


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

you painting the belly too?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Real clean!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Real clean!


 :thumbsup:


ElKamster said:


> you painting the belly too?


Yes i wanted to paint it before the body but i ran out of time and had to paint the body first i will have to mask it really good now


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:What color are you going with the frame?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:What color are you going with the frame?


probably the same as the body i have alot of paint left over


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Paint results are a testament of the effort that went into the bodywork!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

t


abelblack65 said:


> Paint results are a testament of the effort that went into the bodywork!


 Thats what they say your paint job is only as good as your prep work :yes:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Lookin real nice man .


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Love that color,OG homie!looking real good! ttt for them deuces!!


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

WE NEED MORE PICS HOMIE! :naughty:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Inked1 said:


> Love that color,OG homie!looking real good! ttt for them deuces!!


thanks its getting there homie 


3-wheel said:


> Lookin real nice man .


just trying to get it as nice as i can how is your 64 coming along :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> WE NEED MORE PICS HOMIE! :naughty:


 Damm kams you changed your identity :ninja: here are some pics i took before i took it back apart bringing it home tommorrow


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> Damm kams you changed your identity :ninja: here are some pics i took before i took it back apart bringing it home tommorrow
> View attachment 488841
> View attachment 488844
> View attachment 488846



NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!! :worship: :thumbsup: COMBO CAME OUT SUPREME HOMIE!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

sick project dnt stop till this is on top


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> thanks its getting there homie just trying to get it as nice as i can how is your 64 coming along :thumbsup:


 my 64 will gettin finished real soon, just sold my corvette and should be cashed soon..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

love the colors...TTT


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

mrchavez said:


> love the colors...TTT


X62 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Damm kams you changed your identity :ninja: here are some pics i took before i took it back apart bringing it home tommorrow
> View attachment 488841
> View attachment 488844
> View attachment 488846


:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :thumbsup:





mrchavez said:


> love the colors...TTT


:thumbsup:


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> sick project dnt stop till this is on top


cant stop now


mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

color combo is :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> color combo is :thumbsup:


 Thanks cant wait to see it all together I still need to decide on what color for the interior :dunno:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

i know u got ideas for the interior. what are they? :scrutinize:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> i know u got ideas for the interior. what are they? :scrutinize:


OG pattern i plan on getting a kit but cant decide what color to go with down to two of them :dunno:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> OG pattern i plan on getting a kit but cant decide what color to go with down to two of them :dunno:


im sure whatever u decide on will be just as nice as the exterior homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> im sure whatever u decide on will be just as nice as the exterior homie! :thumbsup:


 thanks homie how is your 64 coming along what are you working on :nicoderm:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

looking for parts right now. got almost everything. then ima tear it up. frame off n all. little by little. feels like im working backwards tho :uh:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> looking for parts right now. got almost everything. then ima tear it up. frame off n all. little by little. feels like im working backwards tho :uh:


I know how you feel the more you do. then you find out you have to do some thing else ,if you take it off the frame then you have to start chroming stuff and on and on this shit adds up :werd:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> I know how you feel the more you do. then you find out you have to do some thing else ,if you take it off the frame then you have to start chroming stuff and on and on this shit adds up :werd:


i thought i was the only one that felt that way. its a good thing i have inspiration from builds like yours, and a very supportive wife!  i just got back from piking up a grill. tmrw im gonna go pick up a few small things too! :run:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> i thought i was the only one that felt that way. its a good thing i have inspiration from builds like yours, and a very supportive wife!  i just got back from piking up a grill. tmrw im gonna go pick up a few small things too! :run:


Thats it homie take your time do it right did you go to the long beach swapmeet today i went and picked up some epoxy primer for the frame and supplys here are some pics of parts i got sand blasted


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

sobayduece said:


> View attachment 495204
> View attachment 495206
> View attachment 495207


:nicoderm:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> Thats it homie take your time do it right did you go to the long beach swapmeet today i went and picked up some epoxy primer for the frame and supplys here are some pics of parts i got sand blasted
> View attachment 495204
> View attachment 495206
> View attachment 495207


nice. i didnt get a chance to go. heard it was dead :dunno: whos ur blaster? i think i found a good shop with good prices in gardena. forget their name tho. glad your moving along homie :thumbsup:.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> nice. i didnt get a chance to go. heard it was dead :dunno: whos ur blaster? i think i found a good shop with good prices in gardena. forget their name tho. glad your moving along homie :thumbsup:.


Its a place in vernon on 54th and santa fe i forgot there name but they charged me 100 for all that stuff . here are some pics of them after i epoxy primed them


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYBODY uffin:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

same to u homie! ok now post up ur updates! :h5:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> same to u homie! ok now post up ur updates! :h5:


 Didnt get much done this weekend just got stuff together for chrome shop also need to power wash my frame and spray it in epoxy primer .i need to decide which way to do the disc brakes in front caprice spindles or the kit


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

just power wash? my frame looks like its gonna need a grinder or DA sander to clean! and whatever your budget and skills will permit. im sure money n skills are no issue for u tho! :ninja:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*cant wait for the before and after pic! i love dueces!







*


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:


uffin:


KAMOZO_310 said:


> just power wash? my frame looks like its gonna need a grinder or DA sander to clean! and whatever your budget and skills will permit. im sure money n skills are no issue for u tho! :ninja:


The frame didnt have any rust just alot of oil should just need to be degreased and a wire wheel .also wish i had more money than skills i would be done by now but for now i love working on my car .


DIRK DIGLER said:


> *cant wait for the before and after pic! i love dueces!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrchavez said:


>


Here is what i got done today i presure washed and degreased the frame


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Here is what i got done today i presure washed and degreased the frame
> View attachment 501554
> View attachment 501556
> View attachment 501557


Looks Right...... uffin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> Looks Right...... uffin:


Here is the frame after i hit it with the wire wheel and sprayed on some epoxy primer


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

just went through the whole entire thread and you do some bad ass work!!! keep it up


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Here is the frame after i hit it with the wire wheel and sprayed on some epoxy primer
> View attachment 501730
> View attachment 501731
> View attachment 501732


That epoxy anit never gonna chip..... still got some on my shoes right now. ur work is looking real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> just went through the whole entire thread and you do some bad ass work!!! keep it up


 Thanks homie all i can do is try :thumbsup:


Blocky77 said:


> That epoxy anit never gonna chip..... still got some on my shoes right now. ur work is looking real good. :thumbsup:


Thanks and yes that epoxy is so potent it sticks to everthing and is the best primer for bare metal


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

THAT FRAME LOOKS CLEEEAAN HOMIE!!! SORRY TO SAY BUT IMA HAVE TO COPY YOU WHEN I GET TO THAT POINT!


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

uffin:REMINDS ME OF MY CAR


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

62legacy said:


> uffin:REMINDS ME OF MY CAR
> View attachment 505610
> View attachment 505629
> View attachment 505637


Yes it is before and after :thumbsup:


KAMOZO_310 said:


> THAT FRAME LOOKS CLEEEAAN HOMIE!!! SORRY TO SAY BUT IMA HAVE TO COPY YOU WHEN I GET TO THAT POINT!


 Any time homie got to do it right the first time:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup: got my shock brackets in today from bcfab.com got to mock them up so they are like everything bolt on 








mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:The shocks 2 me are a MUST HAVE....... real nice RIDE with them


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :thumbsup:The shocks 2 me are a MUST HAVE....... real nice RIDE with them


 well i made the brackets fully bolt on just like the rest of my brakets i mocked everything up and the shocks worked good too bad i forgot to take pics before i took everything apart now i am getting stuff ready for chrome soon before i am going to extend my upper a arms i am ready to paint my frame also :thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1zipperside 070.jpg:eek: nice power windows :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

extended my a arms just because i dont like the butterfly look


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you gonna reinforce them or just extend an try an keep em og lookin?


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

npazzin said:


> you gonna reinforce them or just extend an try an keep em og lookin?


 og looking i dont think i need to reinforce them for air bags 


mrjones_012003 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

coming along goood homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

maybe i should have said "molded", either way theyll look good


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


>


 whats up kams how is the 64


vouges17 said:


> coming along goood homie


 thanks so are both of yours :thumbsup:


npazzin said:


> maybe i should have said "molded", either way theyll look good


 thanks, did not do much this weekend been busy with the family just got the brackets primered


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> whats up kams how is the 64 thanks so are both of yours :thumbsup: thanks, did not do much this weekend been busy with the family just got the brackets primered
> View attachment 524709



the 64 is getting ready to get worked on. i moved so i had to put it on hold for a while. im tryna get the ball rolling again. i love these types of backyard builds. youre putting in work homie. keep it up!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> the 64 is getting ready to get worked on. i moved so i had to put it on hold for a while. im tryna get the ball rolling again. i love these types of backyard builds. youre putting in work homie. keep it up!


 good to here that homie just chip at it a little at a time thats what i do . i had the day off so i got time to paint the frame


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> good to here that homie just chip at it a little at a time thats what i do . i had the day off so i got time to paint the frame
> View attachment 527238
> View attachment 527239
> View attachment 527240


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> extended my a arms just because i dont like the butterfly look
> View attachment 521407
> View attachment 521408


Nice, are you gonna wrap them?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Nice, are you gonna wrap them?


 naw i am going to leave them og looking


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Took some parts to the chrome shop today also getting some stuff powder coated


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

AWWWWW Chittt :wave:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> AWWWWW Chittt :wave:


 man this chrome aint cheap is it :banghead:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nope :nosad: and I still got more to go


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> nope :nosad: and I still got more to go


I got some parts back from the chrome shop today


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

whats up carnal....looking good!!!wheres the black hard body on daytons???? bring it way back!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Barba said:


> whats up carnal....looking good!!!wheres the black hard body on daytons???? bring it way back!!!:thumbsup:


 How are homie the nissan is long gone i totalled it in 1990 i am just trying to build me a nice cruizer .i see you are doing big things what are you tying to get every year impala :thumbsup:.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> I got some parts back from the chrome shop today
> View attachment 541329
> View attachment 541330


looking good


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> How are homie the nissan is long gone i totalled it in 1990 i am just trying to build me a nice cruizer .i see you are doing big things what are you tying to get every year impala :thumbsup:.


there all buckets!!! looking good!!!!:h5:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

sobayduece said:


> Painted the jams tonight
> View attachment 481786
> View attachment 481787
> View attachment 481788
> ...


Coming long nice gonna be a clean deuce.......


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Barba said:


> there all buckets!!! looking good!!!!:h5:


 yea right what do you own lucky's by now :yessad:


deesta said:


> Coming long nice gonna be a clean deuce.......


I hope it turns out as clean as your 62 , i have seen it in person :thumbsup:


regal ryda said:


> looking good


Thanks i see you are enjoying yours :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

More chrome and some powder today still need some more stuff done and also need to find a place that does cad plating so i can have my bolts done and start to put things back together


----------



## TATE62 (Sep 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> More chrome and some powder today still need some more stuff done and also need to find a place that does cad plating so i can have my bolts done and start to put things back together
> View attachment 542564


Hit up mr impala for the cad stuff


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> Hit up mr impala for the cad stuff


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice updates! :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice updates! :thumbsup:


 Here are some more these are going on the 62 13x7 zeniths


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

wadup g! man those zeniths are niceeee! chromes looking killer too!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> wadup g! man those zeniths are niceeee! chromes looking killer too!


Thanks what are you up to how is the four .


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

im just gathering materials to start tearing it apart and doing things right, and saving money if i can. Things get expensive! im sure you know!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> im just gathering materials to start tearing it apart and doing things right, and saving money if i can. Things get expensive! im sure you know!


Yes i do i just picked up some more chrome today :yes:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

The Zeniths are gonna look real good, gonna have to get me a set..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice rims!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

king debo said:


> The Zeniths are gonna look real good, gonna have to get me a set..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Just remember you have to pay up front and hope you get them after a couple of years LOL hno:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> More chrome and some powder today still need some more stuff done and also need to find a place that does cad plating so i can have my bolts done and start to put things back together
> View attachment 542564


Looks Good...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice work on this duece!! Keep on goin!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Great progress Homie,


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> Looks Good...... :thumbsup:


thanks i havent had time to work on it lately but soon i need to start putting it back together :yes:


Werner said:


> Very nice work on this duece!! Keep on goin!


 You know it cant turn back now 


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Great progress Homie,


 Thanks i wish i had more done but i have alot of other things to do uffin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got my a arms back from chrome shop also need to find a tire shop to mount my tires


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

I finally got my bolts ,brackets and hood hinges back from cad plating


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrchavez said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


Whats up chavez here are some parts i epoxy primered


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

little by little your doing it.!, do u blast all the items,


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrchavez said:


> little by little your doing it.!, do u blast all the items,


Yes I have to grind the parts then degrease and sand blast them its alot of work but I want to do it right


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I know all about SANDBLASTING


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Yes I have to grind the parts then degrease and sand blast them its alot of work but I want to do it right


:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I know all about SANDBLASTING


Its the best way to get the rust off :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

smells like "BUILT RIGHT" up in this bitch


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice work. I like that dolly you built up, very inspiring.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Nice work. I like that dolly you built up, very inspiring.


Thanks i got all my info on here for the dolly :yes:


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> smells like "BUILT RIGHT" up in this bitch


hahaha i am just trying


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got more parts today still need to get some more parts chromed and powdercoated


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got some time this weekend and painted the belly


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Had the day off today and painted the last of my suspension parts soon i am picking up some more chrome and powder coating


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

gon be riding in the spring big homie


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> gon be riding in the spring big homie


would be nice :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Nice work!*


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *Nice work!*


Thanks Gee its getting there


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Started the assembly of the rear differential today now all the work i have done will come together


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Started the assembly of the rear differential today now all the work i have done will come together
> View attachment 576020


Damn it man! You be cruzin in no time !


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> Damn it man! You be cruzin in no time !


 Thanks tocayo stay strong homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

sobayduece said:


> Started the assembly of the rear differential today now all the work i have done will come together
> View attachment 576020


be finished in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Started the assembly of the rear differential today now all the work i have done will come together
> View attachment 576020


 Chrome rear-end...... always wanted one... GONNA BE REAL NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> be finished in no time :thumbsup:


 I wish i had more time i am a one man show over here i only have time to work on it on the weekend :happysad:


Blocky77 said:


> Chrome rear-end...... always wanted one... GONNA BE REAL NICE. :thumbsup:


 Its chrome powder i was going to get it chrome plated but they wanted too much money this was way cheaper .and since i am going to bag it i wont have the high lock up


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

shoulda said something I had a chrome one for ya


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> shoulda said something I had a chrome one for ya


Damm next time homie


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking Good!!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Coming together real nice


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking Good!!


Thanks mr J


Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


 :wave:


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Coming together real nice


 Just waiting on some last parts to get done then its all going back together :thumbsup:


----------



## el toby (Sep 6, 2010)

Clean


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Started to bolt everything back together












merry christmas everybody


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks badass


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

sobayduece said:


> So here is my build a 1962 impala.i got it about a year ago its all og paint ,int, eng even came with the og Ca black plates. i am going to do as much of the work as i can my self body work and paint.
> Here it is when i first drove it home


NICE 62 IMPALA BRO


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

everything is coming together very nice TTT!


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

bump for the homies 62!!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

looking real good bro


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> everything is coming together very nice TTT!


uffin:thank you


regal ryda said:


> looks badass


Thanks it is going to be a busy weekend


DONUTS said:


> looking real good bro


 :thumbsup:


KAMOZO_310 said:


> bump for the homies 62!!!


 whats up kams how have you been whats up with the 64


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE 62 IMPALA BRO


 :wave:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is a mock up of the front suspension


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> Here is a mock up of the front suspension
> View attachment 587152
> View attachment 587153


You got down color matching the calipers! thats the scarebird bracket right?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> You got down color matching the calipers! thats the scarebird bracket right?


 yes its scarebird they fit good and i can use my stocks and 13s without any clearance issues thanks for the heads up homie :thumbsup:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 Hey how did you make the picture big


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> yes its scarebird they fit good and i can use my stocks and 13s without any clearance issues thanks for the heads up homie :thumbsup: Hey how did you make the picture big


PHOTO BUCKET..... MAKES THE PIC'S BIG... :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice ride bro


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

NICE WORK HOMIE LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



Looking real good! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Where did you get your front disc brake setup at?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


>


:roflmao:


OVERTIME said:


> Where did you get your front disc brake setup at?


 I got the brackets at scarebird and the parts at the auto parts store


Blocky77 said:


> PHOTO BUCKET..... MAKES THE PIC'S BIG... :nicoderm:


 I will have to try that:thumbsup:


juangotti said:


> Nice ride bro


 thanks


CJAY said:


> NICE WORK HOMIE LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


 just trying homie 


king debo said:


> Looking real good! Keep those pics coming!


 You know i will i have some of the front end :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

everytime I come In here this thread gives me motivation your doing a great job brother , this is and will be a VERY NICE car! :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> everytime I come In here this thread gives me motivation your doing a great job brother , this is and will be a VERY NICE car! :thumbsup::h5:


 Thanks just like your 60 and thats wy we are all on LIL to motivate each and get info on how to build these bad ass impalas :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Thanks just like your 60 and thats wy we are all on LIL to motivate each and get info on how to build these bad ass impalas :thumbsup:


Yes sir Your Correct keep up the good work brother your rolling right along.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Damm im surprised i never saw this build just read through the whole thing and that car looked solid as fuck OG cali cars are the best, and that OG laurel green is one of my favorite too planning to paint one of my 59s that color. Lovin this build homie :thumbsup: wat part of LA you stay in?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Damm im surprised i never saw this build just read through the whole thing and that car looked solid as fuck OG cali cars are the best, and that OG laurel green is one of my favorite too planning to paint one of my 59s that color. Lovin this build homie :thumbsup: wat part of LA you stay in?


Thanks i am in the South BAY area and that is a nice pair of 59s you have there .Here is an update i went to the car shop yesterday and got some stainless fuel and brake lines and some other stuff i needed got them installed today here are some pics and sorry for the plastic wrap if it wasnt there i would have alot of scatches


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> Thanks i am in the South BAY area and that is a nice pair of 59s you have there .Here is an update i went to the car shop yesterday and got some stainless fuel and brake lines and some other stuff i needed got them installed today here are some pics and sorry for the plastic wrap if it wasnt there i would have alot of scatches
> View attachment 591402
> View attachment 591403
> View attachment 591404


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY FIERRO (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice Build... What brand of air ride did you go with ?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

RUSTY FIERRO said:


> Nice Build... What brand of air ride did you go with ?


 i just have the brackets and the bags for now they are slam specialty re7 .later on i need to decide what type of valves and lines to use .


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## RUSTY FIERRO (Sep 23, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD SO FAR... NICE WORK.


----------



## RUSTY FIERRO (Sep 23, 2008)

RUSTY FIERRO said:


> LOOKS GOOD SO FAR... NICE WORK.


ANY PICS OF THE BODY ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice, never seen this topic


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

SJDEUCE said:


> Nice, never seen this topic





RUSTY FIERRO said:


> ANY PICS OF THE BODY ?


Here you go




















mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good!


:wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 604109
> View attachment 604110
> View attachment 604112
> :wave:


Dope! :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY FIERRO (Sep 23, 2008)

sobayduece said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 604109
> View attachment 604110
> View attachment 604112
> :wave:


DAMN.... THATS NICE. BIEN HECHO.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:u lOOKIN GOOD.....


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

RUSTY FIERRO said:


> DAMN.... THATS NICE. BIEN HECHO.


:thumbsup:


Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:u lOOKIN GOOD.....


I finally got some progress started running the copper lines


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Badass 62 being built in this thread. I hope mine comes out even partway as nice as yours.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Great color


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW, REAL NICE......


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> WOW, REAL NICE......


Thanks :thumbsup:


Caballo said:


> Badass 62 being built in this thread. I hope mine comes out even partway as nice as yours.


Gracias caballo it will


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Great color


 Thanks its a popular color :yes:


mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Nice work!


yeah i just need to speed it up a bit ,i should have some progress soon :run:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally finished running the copper lines


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Nice work!


 Thanks, got the disk brakes and front end done today


























regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


sup homie


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Got my tires mounted on my 13X7 and no clearance issues and i can also roll my stocks


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking real nice


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Big Rob M said:


> Looking real nice


Thanks :thumbsup:


tlc64impala said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Damm 62 lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Logix1 (Oct 2, 2012)

That sixduece is coming out very clean. Big props on the work homie


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ITS COMMING OUT TITS BRO!:thumbsup:


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

I like your job men, that's realy clean !!!! Air ride from COOL CAR ??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts good wit it mayne


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sobayduece said:


> Finally finished running the copper lines
> View attachment 618025
> View attachment 618026
> View attachment 618027


did you clear coat the copper lines so they don't look like Mrs. Liberty?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


> Damm 62 lookin good homie :thumbsup:


 Whats up homie when are you going to tear apart that nine


Logix1 said:


> That sixduece is coming out very clean. Big props on the work homie


 thanks how is yours doing


GRAPEVINE said:


> ITS COMMING OUT TITS BRO!:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


senossc said:


> I like your job men, that's realy clean !!!! Air ride from COOL CAR ??





regal ryda said:


> wuts good wit it mayne


 should have rolling chassis pic this weekend


Coca Pearl said:


> did you clear coat the copper lines so they don't look like Mrs. Liberty?


 i was thinking about it but the exhaust is probably going to cover most of it


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally have a rolling chassis


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> Finally have a rolling chassis
> View attachment 623499
> View attachment 623500
> View attachment 623501
> ...


Damn that looks good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> Finally have a rolling chassis
> View attachment 623499
> View attachment 623500
> View attachment 623501
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> Got my tires mounted on my 13X7 and no clearance issues and i can also roll my stocks
> View attachment 621558
> View attachment 621560
> View attachment 621562
> View attachment 621563


where did you get your disc brakes from? and what size are discs?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> where did you get your disc brakes from? and what size are discs?


 scarebird and they are 11 inch rotors


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> yes its scarebird they fit good and i can use my stocks and 13s without any clearance issues thanks for the heads up homie :thumbsup: Hey how did you make the picture big


 easy click on the image and copy and paste it :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Finally have a rolling chassis
> View attachment 623499
> View attachment 623500
> View attachment 623501
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

that color is so so beautiful!!! the color seems almost identical to my baby, this is my 71 lincoln continental mark III, im currently 22, i juiced it. myself wn i was about. 16, and drove it to high school, and had the coolest car at school, especially in boring ass reno nv. i sold the car in 08, the year i graduated. )

i moved back to my home land(the bay area) and i was fortunate enough to buy back my highschool sweetheart (my 1971 lincoln continental) just last week, i plan a similar build to this impala with the exception of hydros instead of air... but this build was very inspirational.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/147949-lincoln-continental-14-s-hydros.html


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

done right....nice. ...


----------



## Logix1 (Oct 2, 2012)

its there big homie. Just been getting parts here and there. Got my floors and going to pick up some tubing for the bracing. Your ride is tight!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

hey bro its me again..did you use code 905 on the paint code?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> hey bro its me again..did you use code 905 on the paint code?


:yes:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Finally have a rolling chassis
> View attachment 623499
> View attachment 623500
> View attachment 623501
> ...


It's gotta feel good to be at this stage of your build. :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Havocg12 said:


> done right....nice. ...


trying homie


regal ryda said:


> Damn that looks good


:thumbsup:


Logix1 said:


> its there big homie. Just been getting parts here and there. Got my floors and going to pick up some tubing for the bracing. Your ride is tight!!


thats it homie just take your time and do it right


Groc006 said:


> It's gotta feel good to be at this stage of your build. :thumbsup:


yeah its been allot of work to get to this point just me the one man crew


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> yeah its been allot of work to get to this point just me the one man crew


I hear ya and I know the feeling! You're getting there, so keep at it. Won't be long now.


----------



## Logix1 (Oct 2, 2012)

sobayduece said:


> trying homie:thumbsup:thats it homie just take your time and do it rightyeah its been allot of work to get to this point just me the one man crew


thanks homie, will do. Sounds like me too


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

what gun did you use to shoot the paint..

sorry for all the ?s


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> what gun did you use to shoot the paint..
> 
> sorry for all the ?s


TEKNA prolite the black one shoots pretty good and not as expensive as the sata oh and i used the dekup system you can shoot upside down and not spill any paint


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> TEKNA prolite the black one shoots pretty good and not as expensive as the sata oh and i used the dekup system you can shoot upside down and not spill any paint


good gun..


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> good gun..


Yeah i like it has a wide pattern easy as hell to clean too .well i took the day off from work today and started to put the body back on the chassis


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Coming together smoothly!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> Yeah i like it has a wide pattern easy as hell to clean too .well i took the day off from work today and started to put the body back on the chassis
> View attachment 626175
> View attachment 626177
> View attachment 626179
> View attachment 626180


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I bought the the tekna prolite on your recomendation..should be here Wednesday


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

NICE ASS 2UCE HOMIE!!!! TTT!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Car is coming along nicely brother keep it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Coming together smoothly!


Yesterday went pretty smooth but not today


mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


what up homie how is that duece


8t4mc said:


> I bought the the tekna prolite on your recomendation..should be here Wednesday


 cool i hope you like it did you get the one with the two air caps and needles


CJAY said:


> NICE ASS 2UCE HOMIE!!!! TTT!


 thanks just trying


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Car is coming along nicely brother keep it up!:thumbsup:


 Got on the body on frame by myself today and put the rear end on but i dont like how close the wheels are to the wheel lip i think i am going to stop and find a new rear end to put in there maybe a toyota or a 9 inch ford if any body knows were i can get one at let me know


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looks good, guess u plan on running some skirts


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Yesterday went pretty smooth but not today :wave:what up homie how is that duece cool i hope you like it did you get the one with the two air caps and needles thanks just trying Got on the body on frame by myself today and put the rear end on but i dont like how close the wheels are to the wheel lip i think i am going to stop and find a new rear end to put in there maybe a toyota or a 9 inch ford if any body knows were i can get one at let me know
> View attachment 626507
> View attachment 626508
> View attachment 626509
> ...


Looks great homie!!:thumbsup: I figured with what im doing Id run Into the same Issues so I snatched me lincoln versailles 9'


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Looks great homie!!:thumbsup: I figured with what im doing Id run Into the same Issues so I snatched me lincoln versailles 9'


Dam that is going to look nice let me know if you run into another one :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea..it came with digital reg and 2 or 3 caps..


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

sobayduece said:


> Yesterday went pretty smooth but not today :wave:what up homie how is that duece cool i hope you like it did you get the one with the two air caps and needles thanks just trying Got on the body on frame by myself today and put the rear end on but i dont like how close the wheels are to the wheel lip i think i am going to stop and find a new rear end to put in there maybe a toyota or a 9 inch ford if any body knows were i can get one at let me know
> View attachment 626507
> View attachment 626508
> View attachment 626509
> ...


Looking good homie! :thumbsup:

I have a ford 9" laying around , but I'm a little far haha


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Looks great homie!!:thumbsup: I figured with what im doing Id run Into the same Issues so I snatched me lincoln versailles 9'


What kinda car and year do those come out of?


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> What kinda car and year do those come out of?


 I think it came out of a 1978 lincoln versailles


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

This bad boy showed up today


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> This bad boy showed up today


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hopefully mine comes out as slick as yours!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

ride is coming along nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> Hopefully mine comes out as slick as yours!


just remember your paint job is only as good as your body work take your time and practice with the small parts first


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> just remember your paint job is only as good as your body work take your time and practice with the small parts first


For sure


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

What did you spray on the drums before you painted them..
Oh got my matrix today.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> What did you spray on the drums before you painted them..
> Oh got my matrix today.


epoxy primer


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> epoxy primer[/QUOT
> 
> Oh ok..thanks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> epoxy primer[/QUOT
> 
> Oh ok..thanks


----------



## BIG_JR! (Feb 5, 2013)

the duece looking good homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

BIG_JR! said:


> the duece looking good homie!:thumbsup:


Thanks BIG well after i looked just about everywhere for a dam 8 inch granada rear end or even a toyota one i spent the whole weekend going to about 8 salvage yards and not find a thing just when i was about to give up i ended up finding this 9 inch complete with everthing for cheap as hell almost free


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Thanks BIG well after i looked just about everywhere for a dam 8 inch granada rear end or even a toyota one i spent the whole weekend going to about 8 salvage yards and not find a thing just when i was about to give up i ended up finding this 9 inch complete with everthing for cheap as hell almost free
> View attachment 629857


:h5: hell yup homie! get that other one outta there and cut the Impala Mounts off of it and weld them on the granada . you did pull it from a 77-80 right?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> just remember your paint job is only as good as your body work take your time and practice with the small parts first


 this is true sup homie looking good!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> What kinda car and year do those come out of?





sobayduece said:


> I think it came out of a 1978 lincoln versailles


correct homie!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :h5: hell yup homie! get that other one outta there and cut the Impala Mounts off of it and weld them on the granada . you did pull it from a 77-80 right?


 It is off a 75 full size 1/2 ton 2wd truck it has the 31 spline axles they are thicker and stronger than the 28 spline axles that are in the car rear ends . i am going to send it to currie rear ends to have it shortened and they sell the impala mounts also :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:good come up


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:good come up


 Thanks not bad for 86 bucks huh they had a half price sale at the salvage yard


----------



## RUSTY FIERRO (Sep 23, 2008)

sobayduece said:


> whats up kams how is the 64 thanks so are both of yours :thumbsup: thanks, did not do much this weekend been busy with the family just got the brackets primered
> View attachment 524709



WHAT BRAND BRACKETS ARE THOSE ? GOT A WEBSITE ?
BIEN HECHO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
THX


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

RUSTY FIERRO said:


> WHAT BRAND BRACKETS ARE THOSE ? GOT A WEBSITE ?
> BIEN HECHO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> THX


they are from acc


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Man! Haven't been here in a while, your rides coming out clean homie!!!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> Man! Haven't been here in a while, your rides coming out clean homie!!!


whats up homie were you been at or should i say when you get out :inout:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

sobayduece said:


> Yeah i like it has a wide pattern easy as hell to clean too .well i took the day off from work today and started to put the body back on the chassis
> View attachment 626175
> View attachment 626177
> View attachment 626179
> View attachment 626180


Wht color is this? If u don't kind me asking.


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

sobayduece said:


> whats up homie were you been at or should i say when you get out :inout:


I been around, getting back on my feet. Bout to jump back on my ride after seeing your progress! Keep it up G!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

david82 said:


> Wht color is this? If u don't kind me asking.


laurel green poly


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> I been around, getting back on my feet. Bout to jump back on my ride after seeing your progress! Keep it up G!


Just messing with you homie good to here everything is good


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

sobayduece said:


> laurel green poly


Nice!! Dang theirs a lot of laurel greens out there! I'm looking at a 1964 or 63 factory laurel green for Chevy with a silver base on my monte


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> TTT/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Blocky77 said:
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Love that laurel green homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

nice color


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

pm replieduffin:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> pm replieduffin:


 thanks mike for all the info but know i cant get a hold of this guy that is selling them i hope he still has them :twak:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

finally found a versailles rear end for my car it was not cheap these things are hard to find .soon i am going to start to tear it apart and rebuild it


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> finally found a versailles rear end for my car it was not cheap these things are hard to find .soon i am going to start to tear it apart and rebuild it
> View attachment 664041
> View attachment 664042
> View attachment 664043


what up ? tell me bout this rear end.......


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> what up ? tell me bout this rear end.......


well its a ford nine inch it it has thicker and stronger axles and bearings than the og impala rear end which is weak and has allot of problems with axles sliding out or snapping ,it is also two inches shorter so you can run skirts and disk brakes


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice build!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

CadillacTom said:


> Nice build!


:thumbsup:


SAM1 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Another impala rear end sacraficed for the mounts


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Let me know how you lined that up to weld the Impala brackets on. I need to do mine too! Keep postin pics!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Another impala rear end sacraficed for the mounts
> View attachment 669528


 may the i mpala gods forgive you:tears: ..... ok now carry on sup G lookin good brother:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

TTT! The 62 keeps getting better and better.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> may the i mpala gods forgive you:tears: ..... ok now carry on sup G lookin good brother:thumbsup:


I hope i dont go to impala hell for that lolhno:, sup mike :wave:


king debo said:


> Let me know how you lined that up to weld the Impala brackets on. I need to do mine too! Keep postin pics!


 Man i bought a angel measuring tool took a shit load of pictures and measurements because i always have to do things the hard way thats wy this damm car isnt done yet , today i cleaned up the mounts and the housing i was going to weld them together but i have a family function tomorrow so during the week i hope uffin:


carlito77 said:


> TTT! The 62 keeps getting better and better.


Thanks getting a little more time to work on it now:thumbsup:


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looking good homie!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> well its a ford nine inch it it has thicker and stronger axles and bearings than the og impala rear end which is weak and has allot of problems with axles sliding out or snapping ,it is also two inches shorter so you can run skirts and disk brakes


:thumbsup: OH SHIT SOMEONE'S BEEN DOING THIER HOMEWORK...... GOOD INFO, THANKS


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Blocky77 said:


> :thumbsup: OH SHIT SOMEONE'S BEEN DOING THIER HOMEWORK...... GOOD INFO, THANKS


 Thanks you are welcome uffin:


Jake07 said:


> Looking good homie!


JUST TRYING:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Today i got the versailles rear end lined up and centered its just spot welded for now till its perfect


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Looking good!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Looking good!


Thanks today i got the upper mount bracket lined up and tack welded :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I need some tips on how you measured to weld your brackets on. PM me if you get a chance


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

I got my housing back soon i am going to start putting it all back together


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

GOT MY AXLES CLEANED UP AND INSTALLED NEW BEARINGS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Thanks today i got the upper mount bracket lined up and tack welded :thumbsup:
> View attachment 675602
> View attachment 675603


TTT looking good G your almost there HOMIE! YOU did a great job on placing those brackets in the correct location as well. Have u mocked up your rear end yet?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

king debo said:


> I need some tips on how you measured to weld your brackets on. PM me if you get a chance


If you need more pics I have some on my phn , i was supposed to send them to G but he got it


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT looking good G your almost there HOMIE! YOU did a great job on placing those brackets in the correct location as well. Have u mocked up your rear end yet?


I haven't had time to work on it but i should have it back in next weekend got all new bearings oil seals and gaskets and everything painted or powder coated uffin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

sobayduece said:


> Finally have a rolling chassis
> View attachment 623499
> View attachment 623500
> View attachment 623501
> ...


Nice fkn job..that looks great!!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Nice fkn job..that looks great!!


Thanks my fellow G


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

OK so i changed out the flange yoke that the versailles rear end uses.since i had the yoke off to change the pinion seal and put in a 1310 yoke which will bolt right on to my impala u joints and is smaller in diameter than the versailles yoke so you dont run into clearance issues here you can see the difference


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> OK so i changed out the flange yoke that the versailles rear end uses.since i had the yoke off to change the pinion seal and put in a 1310 yoke which will bolt right on to my impala u joints and is smaller in diameter than the versailles yoke so you dont run into clearance issues here you can see the difference
> View attachment 739721
> View attachment 739729


great !!! luckily my had rear end had it on already ! looking good G


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> great !!! luckily my had rear end had it on already ! looking good G


Your rear end probably came off a mercury monarch that came with rear disk they had a different yoke than the lincoln versailles


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

sobayduece said:


> OK so i changed out the flange yoke that the versailles rear end uses.since i had the yoke off to change the pinion seal and put in a 1310 yoke which will bolt right on to my impala u joints and is smaller in diameter than the versailles yoke so you dont run into clearance issues here you can see the difference
> View attachment 739721
> View attachment 739729


 Good info, I have been looking for info on what to do about my yoke!!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

king debo said:


> Good info, I have been looking for info on what to do about my yoke!!


 Well here it is ready to be put back together i painted the center section got all new gaskets, oil seals and axle bearings


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Here it is all put together


----------



## Nenin64 (Apr 11, 2012)

Man uve put in some work. Beautiful bro. When ever I do a respray on mine, im going with the Laurel green. Props man


----------



## sapo64209 (Oct 14, 2009)

dang homie that's a clean duce.. if u have any parts u want to sell p.m. im working on my 62.. I hoping mine comes out as clean as your. and if u know any parts out there. pm me plz.. keep up the great work.:worship::fool2:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

sapo64209 said:


> dang homie that's a clean duce.. if u have any parts u want to sell p.m. im working on my 62.. I hoping mine comes out as clean as your. and if u know any parts out there. pm me plz.. keep up the great work.:worship::fool2:


Cool thanks i will let you know, just take your time and do things right the first time homie 


Nenin64 said:


> Man uve put in some work. Beautiful bro. When ever I do a respray on mine, im going with the Laurel green. Props man


 Thanks it has been allot of work but i enjoy working on it when i get some time it has been a couple of years but im in no hurry it will be done by next summer,here are some pictures of the rear end on the car


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

sobayduece said:


> Here it is all put together
> View attachment 746177
> View attachment 746185
> View attachment 746193



Looking good!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Any updates?:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 MC (Jul 15, 2009)

Good work bro


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

where u @ G??:happysad:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> where u @ G??:happysad:


 whats up mike, damm it has been over a year but i am ready to start back on my car now :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

TTT!


----------

